# Indian Railways..WDP4 Coupling



## DET63 (Sep 12, 2009)

Video:


----------



## jis (Sep 13, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Video:


Notice that the loco has a transition coupler, i.e. it can couple to both hook and chain coupler trains as the train that it is coupling to is, or Kunckle Coupler as many of the newer trains have. The oco is also equipped with dual brake capabilities. It can operate trains that have vacuum brakes or air brakes; of course only one at a time. I.e. the whole consist has either vacuum brake or air brake.

The LP (a common term used in India for the Engineer) seems to be a bit of a rookie.I have never seen anyone have so much problem bringing a loco to a standstill at a particular point before


----------

